# Scope report



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok first off I am not paid for anything I say or recomend (though wish I was). I recently purchased a Sightron 4.5x14x50 scope with 1 inch tube from Manventure outpost.com though I found I would have got a better deal from Optics planet.com because of shipping. Anyway I am big time impressed with the Sightron scope. I have a Nikon 4x16x42 scope on the T/C icon and I mounted the Sightron on my R-15 both in 223 cal though that does not matter(Cal wise).You can look at some of the range reports on these if you want. I looked at the same tree at a 120 yards away through both scopes. The Nikon on the same power even through the power ranges, seamed tinted and slightly fuzzy compared to the Sightron. The Sightron was amazingly clearer through ALL power ranges. Sightron has a rebate special going on for the Sii and Sii Big sky that make these scopes really something to look at. The Sii has a $50.00 rebate with the Sii Big Sky a 75.00 rebate going on. I have the 4.5x 14x 50 Sii scope and the difference was really something to see. Any way I guess what I am saying is if you are in the market for a scope you might want to look at these scopes. I have not shot through this scope though I hope too Wedensday. If I do I will give you a report. Counterside I really liked the way my Nikon 3x9x40 BDC matched up to my R-15 they looked much more balanced for what thats worth.Do you want one that looks good or works GREAT(Blonde vs Brunette) LOL Boy there is a can of Worms LOL. One more side note Nikon Coyote special(circles are for donuts, crosshairs are for Killin) IMO well there went the compensation factor.LOL I believe in truth not $$$ . Hope this helps someone out there !!!. If this helps you let me know Thanks Big-D


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Isn't that Sightron scope about 2x the cost of the Nikon? Seems like it should be clearer if there's that much cost difference.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats what I have had alot of people say and you can find plenty of places that sell them for alot more than the 2 places I mentioned. The Nikon 4x16x42 goes for around 439.00 (I won mine on Ebay for 280.00) and the Sightron 4.5x 14x50 cost me about 250.00 with the rebate and shipping. Thats why I am so impressed. According to the reserch I done and other opinions I read the Sightron has better glass than Leupold and Nikon with a lifetime replacement warranty. They are shock proof, fog proof and nitrogen filled. One piece constuction main tube. They have been around since around 2003 and I feel they have been a well kept secret. IMO I am really impressed so far I am itching to go sight it in and see how well it maintains zero and takes travelling around.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll agree with you BigD---"(circles are for donuts, crosshairs are for Killin)"---Try ajusting the lense focus on the Nikon.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Love it-------------"(*circles are for donuts, crosshairs are for Killin*)"--------


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys are a bunch of closed minded, old fogies! LOL!

I'm gonna have to give the Sightron a look, Big D. I was under the impression they were way out of my price range. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Let me know what you think Ebbs. I believe you will be surprised.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## stop'em an drop'em (Sep 21, 2010)

i use a Simons 4x 16 i dont think i have missed one coyote within 200 yards. i Rem. 243 an on my 22. Mag nethang under 125 is dead as well ... Simons might not be high price an all but it dang shure gets the job done !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum stop'em an drop'em. Any scope will do as long as it holds zero and you can see what you're aiming at and beyond. I've had scopes for years that were $100 and I broke a $ 250 (1982) scope on the second shot.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I Love the Sightron clearity is great maintains zero will have photos of the r-15 grouping later when I have more time. 2 thinks that I do not like but they are minor. The power adjustment is reverse of your standard scopes and the click adjustments are really soft though they stay set. I ran over 200 rounds down stream and went back to original ammo to check zero and it was right there. PS I really like the Fiocchi ammo in both rifles in 55 sp and 50 V-Max under 10.00 a box or less if you shop hard and they all fire and burn clean. Ole yea did I tell you I really like cross hairs!!!! LOL Results to follow later


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rodney,

I'm really looking at these sightrons after your most recent post. You still feel good about them? Is it a scope that will hold up to a little abuse (like hunting?







)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris I would have to say yes to the scope I really like it and am really impressed with it. Now on the other hand after watching you and your truck pictures I am not sure about what you consider a little abuse LOL. I have even started finding them in some of the higher end gun shops around Dallas. On a scale from 1 to 10. 10 being highest for price range I would give it an solid 8.5.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ROFL It all comes back to the truck doesn't it!!LOL


----------



## ambush (Feb 20, 2011)

I gotta tell you guys , I have always had an aray of optic's over the years . I live in the northwest corner of montana and have all my life , hunting is all I have done . At 53 old I have had the blessing to harvest alot of game . I alway's am looking for a deal and guy's the vortex brand for the working class guy is the real deal . My hunting buddy only buy's what he think's is the best period . he is on his 3rd. zeiss scope !! at $1100.00 / it's all man made - find the one you like and run with it . you watch these hunting show's and they shoot every caliber and scope , if it goe's to the hole it die's . I found the vortex optic's to fill my every need !! good luck killin !


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

"According to the reserch I done and other opinions I read the Sightron has better glass than Leupold and Nikon "

I am looking for a good low cost scope. Where can I find information on glass comparisons? I would like to see some facts, not just hear opinions. Everyone has an opinion but the facts are where the rubber meets the road.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Consumer reports may cover binoculars but probably not scopes.
Google "scope comparisons" it gave me ten choices.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out opticsplanet.com and 4scopes.com. You can google sigthron and check the reviews on the scopes you are looking for. I have 2- 4.514x50 sii and love them. Have one on my 243 and my r-15have maintain zero no problem. Used my r-15 night hunting is clearity is great. I would recomend them in aheart beat for the price I paid and results I have had thus far. But to each their own. Good Luck


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

gonefishn said:


> "According to the reserch I done and other opinions I read the Sightron has better glass than Leupold and Nikon "
> 
> I am looking for a good low cost scope. Where can I find information on glass comparisons? I would like to see some facts, not just hear opinions. Everyone has an opinion but the facts are where the rubber meets the road.


In order to get "facts" you'll need to look into LIGHT TRANSMISSION comparisons. Otherwise the individual's preference and likability always play a part. As far as solid construction and holding zero goes, time and lots of abuse are always the best fact finders for those areas.

Most of what it seems like all of these types of things come down to is do you feel like you got what you put your money into? I know BigD is like the town herald for Sightron. He's had good luck, loves the clarity, and they've withstood some abuse.

gonefishn, can you maybe give us an example of what "Low Cost" classifies as to you?


----------

